# Give me LIBERTY or give me death!



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

Ever since I smoked an 07 I am on a hunt to get all the years! Today I snagged a nice peice of the puzzle. 

I will soon have 02's, I will have some 03's also, I have one 03, I was just gifted an 05 by an awesome BOTL, 06 is missing and I have some 07's and now this! I am a happy man! mwahahahaha :mrcool:


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Those look amazing... very nice pics


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

WOW! A whole box.. damn!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice additon to the collection!! I've been looking at them myself!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That is a *Beautiful* sight!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That would make me happy too!!! Awesome grab!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Very Nice!!! Did you buy those at Tampa Humidor?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grab!!


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

wow amazing. I was actually contemplating purchasing one today (and '08). What kind of smoke is it? heavy? medium? they look so beautiful but I wanted a little more info on it before i pulled the trigger on it.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Thats awesome


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

If they are anything like the 07's they are more of a medium and super smooth.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Lighthouse said:


> Very nice additon to the collection!! I've been looking at them myself!


I'm with you Chuck!!!


----------



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow, extremely envious.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I'll take Liberty


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Check with Toasted Coastie (Ron) he is doing the same thing. You guys could probably swing a trade.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Need to pick up my box of 08s here, been getting a box since 06. They are great every year and they only get better with age!!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

guado said:


> If they are anything like the 07's they are more of a medium and super smooth.


I'm glad I have one 07 in the box--waiting for the right time--Nice pic-ups!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

WOW Let me wipe the drool off of my keyboard!!!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice. I had to wipe away a tear


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

tcampbel said:


> Very nice. I had to wipe away a tear


Glad to know I wasn't the only one who teared up looking at those pics. It's OK for a grown man to tear up looking at a fine cigar isn't it?:sweat:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:dribble::dribble: This is all I can!!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

yeah i'm just a little jealous


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice! I'm trying to collect em myself. I only have the 06, and 07, but I ordered some 03's yesterday.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

simply awesome


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Never had a Liberty.The way everyone on here talks about them I'm gonna have to pick 1 up at the Outlaw this weekend.


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

We have some of the 08's and I'm going to ask Christian if he'd be kind enough to autograph a few coffins for some BOTL's here. I'll let you know.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

leafandale said:


> We have some of the 08's and I'm going to ask Christian if he'd be kind enough to autograph a few coffins for some BOTL's here. I'll let you know.


Heck Yea!!!Just let me know!I would just as soon spend my money with a member here as I would anywhere else!


----------



## Tony1924 (Aug 17, 2008)

never had a liberty before, are they as amazing as everyone makes them sound


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Just beautiful, Eddie!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice dam choice the 08's look great hope they are as good as 07!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pics


----------

